# painkiller antidepressant



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello I`m taking Amitriptylin for 3 months now. 100mg in the evening. I doesn`t helps me for my IBS-C with pain!! and gas. I`ve tried also Efexor.Can anyone recommand another good antidepressant against pain ? Thanks Greetings


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a very individual thing.Some with constipation find Zoloft seems to work really well, so that might be one to try.Then there is Zelnorm (Zelmac) that is for IBS-C specifically but works well in woman more reliably than men.There is a new one in the US, but I don't know when it may be available in Europe called Cymbalta that seems to have some promise.K.


----------

